# Knitted Chicken Coat



## belleflower

I was approached about putting a chicken coat together. There are chickens that have trouble growing feathers and chicken coats are used to help keep the chickens warm. 
Price £1.25
$2.00
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/easter-chicken-coat


----------



## laurelarts

How sweet that is..


----------



## belleflower

laurelarts said:


> How sweet that is..


Its a long story. We suffered a very cold Easter over here in the UK and our local garden centre had chickens and they were really fed up with the cold. I was informed that some chickens really suffer from a condition where their feathers don't grow very well. The next thing I know I am being asked to design a chicken coat. It was fun and this was a very tame chicken who didn't mind the coat in the slightest.


----------



## amudaus

Lorraine,this is just fantastic..I did do a bit of clucking when i saw it.


----------



## belleflower

amudaus said:


> Lorraine,this is just fantastic..I did do a bit of clucking when i saw it.


Thank you so much my friend! It was a giggle putting this togetherxx


----------



## DonnieK

Actually, our chickens don't get cold but the roosters keep the feathers rubbed off the chickens backs and we use what is called a "saddle" to protect the skin where the feathers are gone. It also protects them from chicken hawks who enjoy the babies and early risers here. We had at one time 47 baby chicks, between the chicken snakes, raccoons, wild dogs, and chicken hawks we are now down to 6 babes. We are now prepared to do whatever it takes to get these 6 to adults. My BIL found a chicken snake and he was on his 4th one but his dinner was very rudely interrupted and death overcame him!


----------



## pinsandneedles

Well now I think I've seen everything, very clever and I wonder what the rooster thought when he saw this..


----------



## belleflower

DonnieK said:


> Actually, our chickens don't get cold but the roosters keep the feathers rubbed off the chickens backs and we use what is called a "saddle" to protect the skin where the feathers are gone. It also protects them from chicken hawks who enjoy the babies and early risers here. We had at one time 47 baby chicks, between the chicken snakes, raccoons, wild dogs, and chicken hawks we are now down to 6 babes. We are now prepared to do whatever it takes to get these 6 to adults. My BIL found a chicken snake and he was on his 4th one but his dinner was very rudely interrupted and death overcame him!


Oh my godness. You sound like you have quite a family therexx


----------



## belleflower

pinsandneedles said:


> Well now I think I've seen everything, very clever and I wonder what the rooster thought when he saw this..


I have absolutely no idea. When I was asked to do this I really did not know what to thinkxx


----------



## LadyBecket

The farmer across the road has scads of chickens and little baby chics, too. I can only imagine how adorable they would all look dressed in your adorable little coats!! They would be the envy of the township!!


----------



## belleflower

LadyBecket said:


> The farmer across the road has scads of chickens and little baby chics, too. I can only imagine how adorable they would all look dressed in your adorable little coats!! They would be the envy of the township!!


Ahh thank you LadyBecket. Maybe they could strut some chicken chic!xx


----------



## gingjan

What a beautiful outfit!! I think my girls henny-penny and Zelda might object to wearing outfits but will keep pattern in mind as we had snow last winter!!! :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## belleflower

gingjan said:


> What a beautiful outfit!! I think my girls henny-penny and Zelda might object to wearing outfits but will keep pattern in mind as we had snow last winter!!! :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you so much Gingjan. xx


----------



## Marylou12

Now I've seen everything! I didn't know there were chickens that didn't grow feathers!


----------



## belleflower

marylo12 said:


> Now I've seen everything! I didn't know there were chickens that didn't grow feathers!


I know Mary. I did have a giggle putting this one together.xx


----------



## littletreasure

I have seen some which were knitted for battery hens who lose their feathers rubbing against the cage bars. After they were longer useful the chicken were adopted by a family, the mother being the lady who knitted them all a coat !! They looked great too !!


----------



## Rainebo

So unique!! I really learned something new here with this post!


----------



## gracieanne

Your patterns are so amazing! When I saw that you'd designed a chicken coat, I couldn't wait to see it. Adorable!


----------



## Cin

That is such a kick in the butt! I love that picture! She looks like she's all dressed up for Easter Sunday! Adorable!


----------



## MomPae

I just cackled when I saw the image! Beautiful design, especially when adorned with the basket of Easter eggs. Great job in fulfilling the request.


----------



## Pepper's Mom

Martha Stewart needs to see this. It makes you laugh when you see and hear the story, but to the poor hens I guess it's not a laughing matter. Great job.


----------



## belleflower

littletreasure said:


> I have seen some which were knitted for battery hens who lose their feathers rubbing against the cage bars. After they were longer useful the chicken were adopted by a family, the mother being the lady who knitted them all a coat !! They looked great too !!


What a lovely story!xx


----------



## belleflower

Rainebo said:


> So unique!! I really learned something new here with this post!


Thank you so much Raineboxx


----------



## belleflower

gracieanne said:


> Your patterns are so amazing! When I saw that you'd designed a chicken coat, I couldn't wait to see it. Adorable!


I am so pleased you like the coat Gracieanne. I was an out of the ordinary request I received and I had great fun putting the design togetherxx


----------



## belleflower

Cin said:


> That is such a kick in the butt! I love that picture! She looks like she's all dressed up for Easter Sunday! Adorable!


This was a tame chicken. The chickens in the UK were quite hacked off with the awful whether we were having so I thought I would help keep this chicken warm at the garden centrexx


----------



## belleflower

MomPae said:


> I just cackled when I saw the image! Beautiful design, especially when adorned with the basket of Easter eggs. Great job in fulfilling the request.


It was quite a giggle putting this together if I must say so myself. 
The chicken seemed to like the camera tooxx


----------



## belleflower

Pepper's Mom said:


> Martha Stewart needs to see this. It makes you laugh when you see and hear the story, but to the poor hens I guess it's not a laughing matter. Great job.


This was a tame chicken and the coat design was put together to give freedom of the wings and the hat was placed on head very quickly and then taken off.xx


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger

This is JUST TOO cute for words.


----------



## belleflower

Cheryl Jaeger said:


> This is JUST TOO cute for words.


Thank you so much Cherylxx


----------



## wizardofoz

OMG! This is the greatest! Do you need more? I would love to have the pattern and help if so.


----------



## Knittingkitty

So cute! Your picture made me smile, thanks for posting it!


----------



## StellasKnits

I literally laughed out loud when I saw this. Ingenious!


----------



## trish2222

That's wonderful! Like most of us I wasn't aware of chickens having this problem. Poor wee souls - they'll be all the better with one of your lovely jackets


----------

